# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Lynxmotion Servo Erector Set V1.1 Robot Construction Kit, Lynxmotion, Vermont, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lynxmotion

Home page - eu.robotshop.com/products/lynxmotion-servo-erector-set-v1-1

----------


## Airicist

Discover the Lynxmotion Servo Erector Set V1.1 Robot Construction Kit

Published on May 24, 2013




> SES stands for "Servo Erector Set", a versatile set of servo brackets and mechanical parts used as modular building blocks for hobby servo motors. The Servo Erector Set mechanics are made up of durable black aluminum brackets and sturdy black Lexan. You can build an entire assembly using just these components, then populate it with servos and electronics to bring it to life.This makes it surprisingly quick and easy to design and build rugged, complex robots and systems. Unlike many other modular robotic building kits, the Lynxmotion SES is brings you closer to making truly custom robotics as it allows you to integrate third party sensors and products.

----------

